# Haunting Illusions Pics



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone! 
This is our second year as a haunted house and we finally have a name. Yippie! Too bad I didn't get time to finish the sign. This year didn't turn out how we had imagined it due to monsters dropping out at the last minute and trying a whole new setup but the TOT's absolutely loved it and that's all that matters. Next year I hope to get things stream lined but we'll see what happens lol. Anyways I thought I would share a few of my pics from last nite. They are not the greatest because our camera crapped out in the beginning and I'm not gonna lie, I'm no photographer. I do have a few videos but don't have any clue how to get them on here. But the pics are here.
http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k270/babygirl_kmp/Halloween%202006/?start=all


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

OK that clown freaks me out.
I see you got your body bags figured out! Great work!

You can post your videos in photobucket my dear.

Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx DS!!
Yeah I did. I sat here on my basement floor and tried to wrap myself in clear plastic. Didn't work so well. I couldn't figure out a way to get them sealed to put liquid in them. So instead of full body bags I made body parts bags. I wasn't too keen on them at first but they were a big hit last nite. No one wanted to touch them hehe. The clown was another big hit. We had a remote control for it so when people walked by you just hit the button and out popped the clown.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Creepy!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx johnny we try. It's kinda hard to have a haunted house with no props. We build as many as we can so eventually we'll have a haunted house filled with props... I hope lol.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your haunt looks great. I'm like you, just keep adding a little more every year.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

i bought that same clown. I'm going to steal the idea of putting him in a box. Is the opening a quick pneumatic, or is he a slow wiper motor. 

Looks really good by the way.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice, I really like the bat wall and the UV trunk!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx for the kind words everybody!!
Slimy, yes it is pneumatic. It opens pretty fast and closes pretty fast. I can take some pictures if you would like of the insides. We were running outta time to finese the pop up but you should be able to come up with something lol. In my photobucket account there are a few pictures of the control board my fiance made. It controls all of our pneumatic props. We only had 3 but this was our first year for pneumatics so I think we did pretty good .


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks good to me BabyGirl. Nobody has lots of props in the beginning, in just a few years you'll be in the same boat as the rest of us, no storage space left, lol.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Why thank you Vlad. I think this year will put us at our limit on space. My house is tiny and it was just enough room for me and my fiance didn't factor in a surprise baby. Doh! I feel like were bursting at the seams now. O well it won't stop us from building props  just gotta get a bigger house lol.


----------

